# Freakwent spelling errors



## macnas (24 Aug 2007)

What are the most misspelt (?) words on AAM? 


Accommodation must be at the top of the list?  Are there others?


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Aug 2007)

Loose instead of lose.

Just as well they're not referring to women


----------



## elefantfresh (24 Aug 2007)

maybe they are!


----------



## purpeller (24 Aug 2007)

Misuse of their/there/they're and your/you're - not so much a spelling error as a grammar one.  Don't get me started on crimes against the apostrophe!


----------



## shanegl (24 Aug 2007)

rediculous


----------



## r2d2 (24 Aug 2007)

Advise instead of advice and ad_vice_ ad_versa_


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

Tennants.
Extraneous apostrophe's (sic.).

Not that common but remarkable all the same: Conveyancy.

I remember somebody posting about "painter's cork for my window reveens" when they meant "painter's caulk for my window reveals"!


----------



## Jock04 (24 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Tennants.


 

When I took a bunch of lads over to Scotland last year to play football ( ) and have a few pints, they thought Tennants was the best lager they'd tasted.  Worked out at about €2.90 a pint too.


back on topic, .....sentance


----------



## cobalt (24 Aug 2007)

_Alot_ (for _a lot_).


----------



## Niallman (24 Aug 2007)

_Been_ instead of _being_. 
_Should of _instead of _Should have

_One of my favourites has to have been a sign on a bucket of bargain cushions in a Banana Tree shop in Tallaght which stated, "Zips broke".


----------



## Jaid79 (24 Aug 2007)

Niallman said:


> _Been_ instead of _being_.
> _Should of _instead of _Should have_
> 
> One of my favourites has to have been a sign on a bucket of bargain cushions in a Banana Tree shop in Tallaght which stated, "Zips broke".


 
of and off


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2007)

I remember a hand written notice in our local shop advertising the services of a "chimbley cleaner".


----------



## Sn@kebite (25 Aug 2007)

This thread will confuse me even more. And not only in spelling terms, when i see a word or hear it over and over it starts to have no meaning and becomes a noise.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> This thread will confuse me even more. And not only in spelling terms, when i see a word or hear it over and over it starts to have no meaning and becomes a noise.


Huh!?


----------



## Jaid79 (25 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> This thread will confuse me even more. And not only in spelling terms, when i see a word or hear it over and over it starts to have no meaning and becomes a noise.


 
Even if its writen? Surely a writen word can have no noise, unless it is spoken.

Jaid


----------



## Caveat (26 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> This thread will confuse me even more. And not only in spelling terms, when i see a word or hear it over and over it starts to have no meaning and becomes a noise.


 
Actually, I know what you mean - although for me it tends to happen with slightly more exotic words.

My nomination: relevent.


----------



## Jaid79 (26 Aug 2007)

Title - Tittle


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Aug 2007)

Forget about writte errors, what about spoken ones such as ...
Revelant


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Seperate.
Confusing effect with affect and vice versa.
Pacific for specific.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Even if its writen?





Graham_07 said:


> Forget about writte errors


Written?


----------



## Carpenter (27 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I remember a hand written notice in our local shop advertising the services of a "chimbley cleaner".


 
I saw an invoice once for "plastering of chimley" from a building contractor.


----------



## Graham_07 (27 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Written?


 
checking to see who was awake this morning


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

More of a spoken one but...

Intrical (?) for integral.

Irregardless.

I hate the _US _usage of envision.


----------



## Niallman (8 Sep 2007)

Another spoken one..._pacific_ instead of _specific_!


----------



## MugsGame (8 Sep 2007)

But that pacific example was given earlier in the thread! 

BTW, the cure is to ask them if they've ever swum in the specific ocean!


----------



## Carpenter (8 Sep 2007)

My personal hate is the use of american english spelling by non-americans; I worked with a girl (Irish born) who always spelt "cheque" as "check", "colour" was "color" and so on.  This was not confined to electronic documents so was not a case of using an american english dictionary for spellcheck.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Sep 2007)

Personally I hate when people say "he's" for "his" - e.g. "he's hat" instead of "his hat". _Karen Coleman _on _Newstalk _always says this for example.

Also - when people (a) use "bullet points" when speaking and then forget to continue on after the first one...


----------



## Purple (9 Sep 2007)

Not really on topic but the American use of the word awesome to describe the most mundane thing really gets in my wick. For example, question to yank after meal; “How was your burger?” answer; “It was awesome!”
The birth of your child, seeing a whale swimming beside you while in the sea, the view from the top of Mount Kilimanjaro, comprehending the vastness of space; all of these things are awesome. 
A burger, a film (movie), a new sofa, alloys for your car, a night on the town, an item of clothing; none of these things are awesome.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> The birth of your child, seeing a whale swimming beside you while in the sea, the view from the top of Mount Kilimanjaro, comprehending the vastness of space; all of these things are awesome.


You mean all at the same time? That certainly would be awesome!


----------



## Purple (9 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You mean all at the same time? That certainly would be awesome!


 Indeed it would.


----------



## Happy Girl (12 Sep 2007)

I lov dis post verry much. 

Some years back I was working for a religious organisation and they were launching a video (yes I did say some years ago!!!!) which had been produced for promotional purposes. It was being shown for all their own priests first and I was asked to do a notice for their dining area to let them know. The sign should have read:
"A public showing will take place tonight @ 7p.m. ........."

However I left the letter "l" out of one of the words which slightly changed the meaning. Needless to say there was a massive turnout for the launch!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> I lov dis post verry much.
> 
> Some years back I was working for a religious organisation and they were launching a video (yes I did say some years ago!!!!) which had been produced for promotional purposes. It was being shown for all their own priests first and I was asked to do a notice for their dining area to let them know. The sign should have read:
> "A public showing will take place tonight @ 7p.m. ........."
> ...


So did the audience get what they expected or did you rip them off?


----------



## Trafford (12 Sep 2007)

Niallman said:


> _Been_ instead of _being_.
> *Should of instead of Should have*
> 
> One of my favourites has to have been a sign on a bucket of bargain cushions in a Banana Tree shop in Tallaght which stated, "Zips broke".


 
Yes, this really gets on my nerves and it is frightening how often you see it.


----------



## Megan (12 Sep 2007)

Macnas - How about FREQUENT instead of FREAKWENT!!


----------



## Vanilla (12 Sep 2007)

Well done on spotting that Megan. Bet all the other posters are feeling a little embarrassed now, eh?


----------



## cole (12 Sep 2007)

My favourite (albeit spoken) one is of the man who wanted to be buried on "concentrated ground".


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Sep 2007)

What about all those (spoken) silverneers that people bring back from their holidays .


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2007)

Graham_07 said:


> silverneers


 
Seriously? I've never heard that.  I have heard though (in Dublin only) 'perjamers' (pyjamas)


----------



## Murt10 (12 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> Seriously? I've never heard that.  I have heard though (in Dublin only) 'perjamers' (pyjamas)



Maybe they are the ones they wear down to the shops and into Town etc.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

cole said:


> My favourite (albeit spoken) one is of the man who wanted to be buried on "concentrated ground".


Did he want to be interned (sic.) there?

Malapropisms are great craic though.


----------



## cole (13 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Did he want to be interned (sic.) there?


----------



## Welfarite (17 Sep 2007)

seperate instead of separate
advise instead of advice

And (spellcheck) in my case I am forever typing adn instead of and......


----------



## pansyflower (1 Oct 2007)

lense for lens


----------



## Seagull (1 Oct 2007)

Spellcheck is not always your friend. I had to do a search for "incest" in all my entomology essays, and "insect" in a number of anthropology essays.


----------



## oopsbuddy (1 Oct 2007)

Another spoken one but a very common one:

"Hang sangwidges"


----------



## ludermor (1 Oct 2007)

i had a sub-contractor invoicing me for Ashfelting work he had done. This was his main business!!


----------



## Purple (1 Oct 2007)

ludermor said:


> i had a sub-contractor invoicing me for Ashfelting work he had done. This was his main business!!



Did it say" De few bob for de ashfelting der now boss"?


----------



## Megan (1 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> Did it say" De few bob for de ashfelting der now boss"?



Do sub-contarctors issue invoices?


----------



## Seagull (2 Oct 2007)

Megan said:


> Do sub-*contarctors* issue invoices?


Oops


----------



## ludermor (3 Oct 2007)

Once got an invoice from a subbie but the VAT number was from the ESB bill!


----------



## Megan (3 Oct 2007)

ludermor said:


> Once got an invoice from a subbie but the VAT number was from the ESB bill!



Did you notify the ESB?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2007)

Presumably they and _Revenue _would find out if/when the invoiced party attempted to claim _VAT _back on the transaction?


----------



## Sn@kebite (18 Oct 2007)

Are there such words as: _Burnt_ and _Meant_?

If so, when should we use those instead of _Burned_ and _Meaned_?


----------



## GeneralZod (18 Oct 2007)

To and too.


----------



## cole (18 Oct 2007)

Saw this today in a Christmas Menu:

"Seafood roulade in a pasty case".


----------



## ClubMan (18 Oct 2007)

http://www.tfd.com/burnt
http://www.tfd.com/meant
http://www.tfd.com/burned

Don't think "meaned" is a word?


----------



## TreeTiger (18 Oct 2007)

Not a spelling error, but noteworthy all the same - a sign in a local shop:

"Get a nice hot breakfast roll on them cold winter mornings"


----------



## slamdunkin (21 Oct 2007)

macnas said:


> What are the most misspelt (?) words on AAM?
> 
> 
> Accommodation must be at the top of the list? Are there others?


 
tenants, tenents, tennents etc


----------



## ClubMan (21 Oct 2007)

slamdunkin said:


> tenants, tenents, tennents etc


Yeah.


----------



## Caveat (22 Oct 2007)

A shop in Kells, Co. Meath, selling mobile phones, proudly displays the sign:

_Now Your Talking_


----------



## MandaC (22 Oct 2007)

A guy in work once sent me an e-mail asking if I could order him a filing kavanagh.


----------



## ney001 (22 Oct 2007)

I read this on 'overheard in Dublin"

Grafitti on a wall  - I think Finglas!

"Birts out"


----------



## Pique318 (22 Oct 2007)

Moved into a brand spanking new building at work lately and the office supplies (pens, paper, Post-its, Tipp-ex etc) are held in the Stationary Cupboard.

Thank god for that, I thought it was going to be motorised !!


----------



## Pique318 (22 Oct 2007)

ney001 said:


> I read this on 'overheard in Dublin"
> 
> Grafitti on a wall - I think Finglas!
> 
> "Birts out"


 
That like worshipping Dog or selling your soul to Santa ?


----------



## Purple (22 Oct 2007)

Pique318 said:


> That like worshipping Dog or selling your soul to Santa ?


 or the pimp that bought a warehouse.


----------



## Pique318 (22 Oct 2007)

or the dealer who bought some F's...


----------



## Sn@kebite (26 Oct 2007)

I hear people saying both.


Which is correct: *Disorientated* or *Disoriented*


----------



## Caveat (26 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I hear people saying both.
> 
> 
> Which is correct: *Disorientated* or *Disoriented*


 
I believe the second may be the more conventional form for the USA. Both are probably acceptable.


----------



## Carpenter (26 Oct 2007)

Pique318 said:


> Moved into a brand spanking new building at work lately and the office supplies (pens, paper, Post-its, Tipp-ex etc) are held in the Stationary Cupboard.
> 
> Thank god for that, I thought it was going to be motorised !!


Receptionist in our place always spells it that way....one of these days...least she knows how to spell "cheque"


----------



## Sn@kebite (26 Oct 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Receptionist in our place always spells it that way....one of these days...least she knows how to spell "cheque"


You should buy her a spell-chequer!


----------



## AlastairSC (28 Oct 2007)

My Spell Checker... 
   Eye halve a spelling chequer 
It came with my pea sea 
It plainly  marques four my revue 
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.


Eye strike a key and type a word 
And weight four it two say 
Weather  eye am wrong oar write 
It shows me strait a weigh.


As soon as a mist ache is maid 
It nose bee fore two long 
And eye can  put the error rite 
Its rare lea ever wrong.


Eye have run this poem threw it 
I am shore your pleased two no 
Its  letter perfect awl the weigh 
My chequer tolled me sew.


----------



## BillK (28 Oct 2007)

Brilliant!


----------

